# 目 - 目標, 目的



## 82riceballs

Is 目 used here because you have your eyes set on your goals (目標 目的) ? Or does 目 mean something else here?

Thanks so much!! Very curious^^


----------



## cyalor

It means "eye".


----------



## M Mira

I think "target" would be a better definition. For me, calling this usage "eye" is a bit too metaphorical, just like the "eye" in bullseye.


----------



## Skatinginbc

It means "eye" as in "eyesight".
志向 = 意志的趨向; 志≠向.
目標 = 幫住瞄準的表記, 可為目力的標準或目力能注視的地方。目≠標.


----------



## SuperXW

The online dictionary 汉典 gives the "target" definition. Of course, it can be a developed usage from its first meaning "eye".
_目 
1. 眼睛 (eye)
2. 看，视 (look)_
*3. 想要达到的地点、境地或想要得到的结果 (target)*
_4. ..._


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I have searched and found that those two words 目的 目标 appeared very late. I mean they didn't appear till the early 1900s.

Before that time, 目didn't carry a meaning directly related with 目标 while 的 and 标 had.

So ...  I do not know why these words collocated.


----------



## YangMuye

It may come from Japanese.

In Japanese, there is 目指す (literally _to point eyes at_), 目当て (literally _what is targeted at by your eyes_), 標的 (_target_), 目的, 目標, こころざし (literally 心指し, _what is targeted by your heart_), etc.


----------



## leeshin

*目* commonly means "eye" in the first term it gets translated into goal so 
*目標* may represent " eye on the mark" and the next term means purpose and 
*目的* may be "eye on your aim"


----------



## Skatinginbc

leeshin said:


> 目標 may represent " eye on the mark"...目的 may be "eye on your aim"


屁眼 "eye on the buttocks, asshole" ≠ 眼屁.
靶心/靶眼 "bullseye, center of a target" ≠ 心靶/眼靶
目標 ≠ 標目
目的 ≠ 的目
目鏡 "eyepiece" ≠ 鏡目


SuperXW said:


> * 想要达到的地点、境地或想要得到的结果 (target)*


那是"目的", 不是"目". 目 ≠ 的"target"箭靶的中心. 矢之中的≠矢之中目.
"目標" could also mean "目光的標靶, 注目的焦點" focus of attention (e.g., 超模吴婷在高球明星队赛成为目标). 目 means "eye" as in "eyesight".


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks so much to everyone for this fascinating discussion! 

So now I really get the meaning of 目標- thanks to skatingbc's description:　"幫住瞄準的表記, 可為目力的標準或目力能注視的地方。" A mark to guide your eye to aim better! 

I still don't quite get why 
目的 ("eye + target) = WHY you are doing something; your purpose

as opposed to 目標 = WHAT you are shooting for; your goal

Please let me know if my understanding of this is wrong!


----------



## YangMuye

> 和製漢語
> 彭文祖在撰《盲人瞎馬之新名詞》，認為和製漢語滔滔入華為滅國滅族之事，攻擊那些套用日本名詞的人恬不知恥，並著力批評「支那、取締、取消、引渡、*目的*、宗旨、權利、義務、衛生、要素、法人、文憑、經濟、引揚、相場、切手、讓渡、差押、第三者」諸詞「不倫不類」，認為中國人襲用是「瞎眼盲從」，力主改新還舊。如認為應當廢止來自日本的「取締」，代之以古漢語禁止、管束；又主張將「場合」改為時、事、處，「第三者」改為他人，「動員令」改為動兵令，「打消」改為廢止，「目的」改為主眼，「取消」改為去銷，「手續」改為次序、程序，「引渡」改為交付、交出，等等。[11]





> 基于汉字写法引入中文的日文非和制汉语词汇
> 目標（めじるし・もくひょう）：*目標*





			
				三省堂 大辞林 said:
			
		

> もく てき ［0］ 【目的】
> ①実現しよう，到達しようとして目指す事柄。めあて。 「 －を達成する」 「 －をとげる」 「本来の－にかなっていない」
> ②*〘哲〙 *行為において目指すもの。それの*ため*に，またそれに向けて行為が行われ，実現が求められるもの。 ↔ *手段*


大辞林 (a Japanese dictionary) considers 目的 in the sense of _purpose_ a philosophical terminology. It is probably that this word was coined to translate western books.


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 彭文祖《盲人瞎馬之新名詞》主張將「目的」改為主眼


這說明「目的」借入中文(不管其日文原意)在1915年是「主眼」(主要關鍵、要點)的意思 (眼 = 關鍵, e.g., 節骨眼).  「主眼」猶「著眼點」(特別注目、考慮的地方).
So, there was probably a semantic shift, from 「目的」 "locus of attention" to "purpose". 目 = eye, attention; 的 = locus, target.


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow, you guys are truly amazing! Thanks for all these explanations!!!


----------

